# Finally Moving to Singapore



## Honeyrose84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello everyone!!!! Just figured I should introduce myself to the community, ask a few questions and make friends in the process. I'm 25, no kids and originally from the States, Jersey baby ;-) I studied Information Technology in Delaware, obtained my Masters in International Communication in Australia and after graduation took off to travel the world. I've finally decided to start my career (with mom on my case lol) in Singapore and I must say I'm pretty excited. 

My EPEC has been approved and in hand, and I'm ready for the job hunt however, I have many accommodation concerns. I figure short term housing will not be the issue but after all my research on apartments and condos its starting to get frustrating. It seems really confusing about foreigners renting property. I get the point that after an employment pass is issued you are eligible to rent, but it seems expats are looking for guaranteed housing allowances which pretty much makes housing hassle and worry-free but from my understanding expat packages are being cut these days. I figure with all the job hunting lol, it will be impossible for me to get a good idea on each district being a foreigner and all. I see the point of an agent, but I want personal feedback rather than someone just making a sale at the end of the day leaving me with a great place and the hopes of being in another neighborhood elsewhere (sigh). 

I'm the type that likes to know what I'm up against and if a housing allowance is not given what are some good options for someone around my age as far as great affordable housing out of the center city with options to still have a great time off of work? 

Ciao 
Kimmie


----------



## Honeyrose84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Also wondering...how long did it take some of you to land a job...a year seems to be way more than enough time, but I don't want to get ahead myself.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi!

SInce you will arrive in Singapore without a job offer yet, why not try to rent a room first (you can check in gumtree.sg---beware of scams!) Normally for "ang mohs" (caucasians) they rent condominiums but it might not be cost effective to rent a whole flat just yet (maybe if you already have that offer).

Those expats with housing allowances are originally employed by the same employer in their home countries (e.g. MNCs) and were given an assignment to SIngapore. But there may still be some employers who might give housing allowance if a foreigner will be hired from SG. You are right about the cut, so worst case if you will have no housing allowance and pay the rent for yourself.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

the local drift is, caucasians are highly paid, so you are expected to live in expensive condos ..   

If you come here, get the Sunday paper, and then browse, you can have a good idea of 2 bedroom HDB houses, starting from 1,500 or thereabouts, or lesser or more .. 

Condos start at twice the above .. 

My 2 cents: unless you want a private gym, swimming pool etc, skip condos .

As for districts, after all, end to end, Singapore is just 1 hour or so by taxi/car

If you end up with a 6000 $ apartment, smack next to your work place or 10 minutes by bus, or a 1,500 $ apartment, that is like 30 minutes away, and on a late day, 15$ for taxi, the latter will not set you back by 450 PER MONTH, even if you take taxi everyday .. catch my drift ??


----------



## alexwei (Jun 17, 2011)

Totally agreed with ecureilx . If you don't need the so called full facilities that private condo have to offer. It will be better to rent a hdb flat first.

Some mature estates do have swimming pool, sport complexes and even community club with gym facilities, so i feel that it's just as good.


----------



## Honeyrose84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help ;-)

Kimmie


----------



## meverick (Jun 14, 2011)

Honeyrose84 said:


> Thanks guys for the help ;-)
> 
> Kimmie


Hey we welcome u too singapore.. hope u enjoy heree BTW wen ur cuming ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

meverick:   Coming ??


----------



## meverick (Jun 14, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> meverick:   Coming ?? [/QUOTE
> 
> hmmmm ... Thanksssss


----------



## Honeyrose84 (Oct 26, 2010)

I make the big move September 14


----------

